# Jackpot shows



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone know of any jackpot shows in pa? I can't travel very far but I want to get some more practice in!!


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Check out the junior jackpot website. They have a lot of great info on there. I'm in California but I know there are a lot of junior jackpot associations that work with JABGA and organizations like that.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok thanks!


----------

